#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  What happens when the Dalai Lama dies?

## лесник

Статья на английском языке http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...052901692.html

----------

Galina (10.06.2010), Аньезка (10.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Да, сострадательное место было...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> The new Dalai Lama was enthroned in a feudal Himalayan kingdom that had remained deeply isolated until well into the 20th century. It was a place where indentured servitude was common, telephones nearly unknown and where, in the 1930s, *a politician was sentenced by the Tibetan government to having his eyeballs removed for trying to use black magic to kill a rival*.


А вообще, мне кажется, что, скорее всего, после смерти Далай Ламы его место займет Кармапа - 




> He regularly meets with high-ranking monks to discuss his succession. The group includes the Karmapa, a 24-year-old monk known for his daring escape from China and appreciation of PlayStation war games. *Many observers believe he is being groomed to take on more power*.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А вообще, мне кажется, что, скорее всего, после смерти Далай Ламы его место займет Кармапа -


ИМХО, школа Гелук и правительство в изгнании вряд ли допустят, чтобы место Далай-Ламы занял негелукпинец

----------


## Аньезка

> ИМХО, школа Гелук и правительство в изгнании вряд ли допустят, чтобы место Далай-Ламы занял негелукпинец


Я имела в виду не место главы школы Гелуг, а место главного представителя тибетского народа в изгнании.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я имела в виду не место главы школы Гелуг, а место главного представителя тибетского народа в изгнании.


Я имел ввиду это же). К тому же Далай-Лама не является главой школы Гелук

----------


## лесник

> ИМХО, школа Гелук и правительство в изгнании вряд ли допустят, чтобы место Далай-Ламы занял негелукпинец


Имеется в виду не место главы гелуг, а лидера тибетцев в изгнании, да и тибетцев вообще. И я думаю, что такое решение принимается не одним ЕСДЛ, а в процессе обсуждений с другими лидерами гелуг.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Имеется в виду не место главы гелуг, а лидера тибетцев в изгнании, да и тибетцев вообще.


имел ввиду это же




> И я думаю, что такое решение принимается не одним ЕСДЛ, а в процессе обсуждений с другими лидерами гелуг.


я и написал: "школа Гелук и правительство в изгнании")

----------


## Нико

Его Святейшество как-то сказал, что может прожить более ста лет ради блага его народа. Так что не спешите....

----------

Caddy (10.06.2010), Galina (11.06.2010), Metalpac (11.06.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (11.06.2010), Маша_ла (10.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.06.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Его Святейшество как-то сказал, что может прожить более ста лет ради блага его народа. Так что не спешите....


вроде и не спешит никто

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Его Святешейство Кармапа скорее всего займет место Далай-Ламы 14 как лидера тибетского народа. Но Далай-Лама также говорил, что будет продолжать перерождаться на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Нико

> Его Святешейство Кармапа скорее всего займет место Далай-Ламы 14 как лидера тибетского народа. Но Далай-Лама также говорил, что будет продолжать перерождаться на благо всех живых существ.


Если честно, без Далай-ламы тибетский народ просто погибнет. Поэтому нужно читать много молитв ради Его долголетия.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (11.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

А какой именно Кармапа гипотетически займёт место ЕСДЛ? Сейчас официально их 2...

----------


## лесник

> А какой именно Кармапа гипотетически займёт место ЕСДЛ? Сейчас официально их 2...


Судя по этой статье, готовят к этому молодого.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если честно, без Далай-ламы тибетский народ просто погибнет. Поэтому нужно читать много молитв ради Его долголетия.


Неужели индийцы готовят геноцид тибетского народа?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> А какой именно Кармапа гипотетически займёт место ЕСДЛ? Сейчас официально их 2...


Насколько мне известно, Далай лама даже лично не знаком с Тхае Дордже.

----------


## лесник

> Насколько мне известно, Далай лама даже лично не знаком с Тхае Дордже.



Кстати, может, речь идет об Ургьене, он ведь тоже молодой-) И сам ДЛ его признал за истинного.

----------


## Аньезка

> Кстати, может, речь идет об Ургьене, он ведь тоже молодой-) И сам ДЛ его признал за истинного.


Речь абсолютно точно идет от Ургьене Тринлее, т.к. Далай лама и вся Дарамсала его поддерживает (сужу по продаваемым там изображениям и фото на алтарях тибетцев).

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Т.е. определяться будет знакомством (блатом)?

----------


## Аньезка

> Т.е. определяться будет знакомством (блатом)?


Тем что ЕСДЛ не может не знать, кто настоящий Кармапа.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.06.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (12.06.2010), Евгений Грейт (11.06.2010), лесник (11.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Тем что ЕСДЛ не может не знать, кто настоящий Кармапа.


Откуда Вы это взяли? Очень даже может. Он никем не уполномочен и не имеет права на это. Более того, институт Далай-лам куда как младше института Кармап. Далай-Лама не имеет права "узнавать" Кармапу.

----------


## лесник

> Т.е. определяться будет знакомством (блатом)?


Нет, конечно. Тут можно простыми рациональными соображениями обойтись. Самое простое - лучше выбрать того Кармапу, которого поддерживает большинство лам, дабы избежать дальнейшего раскола. Плюс могут быть и личные качества, может кто-то из них обладает лучшими организаторскими способностями, более харизматичен и т.п.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Нет, конечно. Тут можно простыми рациональными соображениями обойтись. Самое простое - лучше выбрать того Кармапу, которого поддерживает большинство лам, дабы избежать дальнейшего раскола. Плюс могут быть и личные качества, может кто-то из них обладает лучшими организаторскими способностями, более харизматичен и т.п.


А если это НЕ Кармапа?  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> А если это НЕ Кармапа?


Да какая разница. Главное, чтобы человек хороший был-)

----------

Legba (11.06.2010), Neroli (12.06.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Т.е. определяться будет знакомством (блатом)?


Почему блатом? Может еще и истиностью Кармапы. Который по мнению тибетцев истиный тот и будет.

----------


## Джигме

> Откуда Вы это взяли? Очень даже может. Он никем не уполномочен и не имеет права на это. Более того, институт Далай-лам куда как младше института Кармап. Далай-Лама не имеет права "узнавать" Кармапу.


Далай лама руководствуется тем кого большенство регентов и лам признали Кармапой.  На счет права, то нигде никаких прав не написанно по этому поводу.

----------


## Legba

> А если это НЕ Кармапа?


Хотите похоливарить все таки?
Вот сюда пожалуйста: http://dharma.org.ru/board/forum17.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хотите похоливарить все таки?
> Вот сюда пожалуйста: http://dharma.org.ru/board/forum17.html


Там и так слишком весело. Особенно в последнее время.
Спросите Fritza.

Впрочем вопрос о Кармапах также и здесь на форуме поднимался. Зачем опять ковыряться в этом вопросе?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Откуда Вы это взяли? Очень даже может. Он никем не уполномочен и не имеет права на это. Более того, институт Далай-лам куда как младше института Кармап. Далай-Лама не имеет права "узнавать" Кармапу.


Гыыы, Вас гордость берет за главу Вашей школы? Прикольно если да. :Smilie: 
Имеет или не имеет права это дело десятое, а вот *видеть* никто не запретит это точно.
Мне кажется о том кто "круче" или "старше" просто не должно быть рассуждений, т.к. это не только не важно, но и вредно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Да какая разница. Главное, чтобы человек хороший был-)


Гы)))

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Далай лама руководствуется тем кого большенство регентов и лам признали Кармапой.  На счет права, то нигде никаких прав не написанно по этому поводу.


То есть ли большинство тибетцев (хотя кто статистику то вёл?) просто не захотят сорится  скитайцами и выберут их ставленника - то что, круто типа?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> То есть ли большинство тибетцев (хотя кто статистику то вёл?) просто не захотят сорится  скитайцами и выберут их ставленника - то что, круто типа?


Вы на что намекаете? Что Ургьен Дордже -- китайский ставленник?

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Хотите похоливарить все таки?
> Вот сюда пожалуйста: http://dharma.org.ru/board/forum17.html


Неа, не хочу - просто логика у оппонента уж очень примечательная.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Вы на что намекаете? Что Ургьен Дордже -- китайский ставленник?


Ну да. Я склоняюсь к такому мнению. ЕСДЛ не хочет сложностей с Китаем.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Гыыы, Вас гордость берет за главу Вашей школы? Прикольно если да.
> Имеет или не имеет права это дело десятое, а вот *видеть* никто не запретит это точно.
> Мне кажется о том кто "круче" или "старше" просто не должно быть рассуждений, т.к. это не только не важно, но и вредно.


В жизни всё куда банальнее. Политика, мать её...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Маша_ла

Божечки, какой китайский ставленник? Среди обоих Кармап нет китайских ставленников! Китайский ставленник - ихний т.н. панчен лама.. 
Рождение в Тибете не делает человека китайским ставленником.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Среди обоих Кармап нет китайских ставленников!


Блажен кто верует.  :Big Grin: 
А если честно, то хотелось бы в это верить. Или в то, что они ОБА Кармапы. Но, "жизнь не для тех, кто любит сны", как известно.  :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Неа, не хочу - просто логика у оппонента уж очень примечательная.


У кого логика примечательная? А Вы сами откуда взялись-то? В Ваджраяну?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вам как нравится, так вы и думайте.. 
Просто по логике вещей, китайский ставленник не сбежал бы тайком в Индию и не был бы популярен так среди тибетцев в Индии, которые любого китайского ставленника.. на кусочки бы уже давно разобрали.. 
Да и правительство Тибета в изгнании никогда бы не поддерживало бы китайского ставленника. Т.е., если бы такой ставленник и был, мы бы о нем даже и не услышали бы.. Ну разве что только из СМИ КНР.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> У кого логика примечательная? А Вы сами откуда взялись-то? В Ваджраяну?


Перечитайте. Из капусты. В неё.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Ну вам как нравится, так вы и думайте.. 
> Просто по логике вещей, китайский ставленник не сбежал бы тайком в Индию и не был бы популярен так среди тибетцев в Индии, которые любого китайского ставленника.. на кусочки бы уже давно разобрали.. 
> Да и правительство Тибета в изгнании никогда бы не поддерживало бы китайского ставленника. Т.е., если бы такой ставленник и был, мы бы о нем даже и не услышали бы.. Ну разве что только из СМИ КНР.


Оххх... не знакомы вы с большой политикой видно)

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оххх... не знакомы вы с большой политикой видно)


А говорите, что не провоцируете холивар  :Frown: 

Есть много разных точек зрения. По одной из них - Шамарпа потерял лицо. И сильно.
Политики в деятельности Оле тоже хоть отбавляй. Высказывания меняются иногда очень резко в зависимости от политической ситуации. и его желаний

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Вот в соседней теме вроде пришли к пониманию: вполне может быть что они ОБА реально Кармапы. Тем паче были предсказания по этому поводу.
Так что... обоих делать  преемниками ЕСДЛ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот в соседней теме вроде пришли к пониманию: вполне может быть что они ОБА реально Кармапы. Тем паче были предсказания по этому поводу.
> Так что... обоих делать  преемниками ЕСДЛ?


ЕСДЛ сам достаточно хороший по уровню практик. И как глава правительства в изгнании. он как-то сам должен решать некоторые вещи. Не мне и не вам ег обсуждать.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> То есть ли большинство тибетцев (хотя кто статистику то вёл?) просто не захотят сорится  скитайцами и выберут их ставленника - то что, круто типа?


У китайцев не было ставленника. Ургьена Тринлея нашли не китайцы а регент Тай Ситу. И из 4-х регентов 3 его признали, как и большинство лам ого школы и других школ. А китайцы решили этим воспользоваться и не выпускать Кармапу из Тибета. Вот и все. 
И к вашему сведению, он потом бежал из Тибета в Индию, где сей час и живет. 

Сей час единственны ставленник высокого ранга это Панчен лама. Настоящего еще ребенком арестовали, а взамен поставили своего.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> У кого логика примечательная? А Вы сами откуда взялись-то? В Ваджраяну?


Нико, человек принял прибежище у Оле Нидала  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Блажен кто верует.


Это надо про вашу слепую веру в АП-ешные сказки про страшный китайский заговор говорить :Smilie:  




> Но, "жизнь не для тех, кто любит сны", как известно.


Даже если эти сны навеяны Пропагандой АП Оле Нидала :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот в соседней теме вроде пришли к пониманию: вполне может быть что они ОБА реально Кармапы. Тем паче были предсказания по этому поводу.


Оба быть не могут. Некоторые ламы (очень мало) почитают обоих, так как не уверенны точно ни в одном.  И не было предсказаний. Были предсказания о той ситуации которая сей час сложилась (спор о настоящем Кармапе).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оба быть не могут. Некоторые ламы (очень мало) почитают обоих, так как не уверенны точно ни в одном.  И не было предсказаний. Были предсказания о той ситуации которая сей час сложилась (спор о настоящем Кармапе).


Немного перепутал. Правда кагьюпинские источники ссылаются на Шамарпу как второе проявление Кармапы. Не знаю, насколько такое высказывание приемлемо.  :Smilie: 

А вот кажется в Миндролинге  хранится предсказание о том, что с Кармапой сейчас будет как раз Ситу, а не Шамар. В общем история темная

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, человек принял прибежище у Оле Нидала


Тогда всё ясно. Но, какой бы тёмной ни казалась эта история, Его Святейшество не может ошибиться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тогда всё ясно. Но, какой бы тёмной ни казалась эта история, Его Святейшество не может ошибиться.


А вы книгу Трунпы почитайте "Born in Tibet", когда все так и думали "Далай-Лама все разрулит; он не может ошибаться"... И только бомбежка Норбулинки заставила людей задуматься о том, что и свои мозги нужно иметь.

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вообще, я слышала такую т.з., что могут быть запросто 2 Кармапы, но главой линии, конечно же, может быть только один..
Но это было опять же в контексте - не лезь не в свое дело, а занимайся своей практикой  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А вы книгу Трунпы почитайте "Born in Tibet", когда все так и думали "Далай-Лама все разрулит; он не может ошибаться"... И только бомбежка Норбулинки заставила людей задуматься о том, что и свои мозги нужно иметь.


Когда я сказала, что Далай-лама не может ошибиться, я не имела в виду захват Тибета и бомбёжки Норбулинки. Свои мозги нужно иметь, конечно, но мы с вами не компетентны признавать такие высокие перерождения, как Панчен Ринпоче и Кармапа. Вот об этом-то и речь. Последователям Оле Нидала просьба не беспокоиться, отвечая на мой пост.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Когда я сказала, что Далай-лама не может ошибиться, я не имела в виду захват Тибета и бомбёжки Норбулинки. Свои мозги нужно иметь, конечно, но мы с вами не компетентны признавать такие высокие перерождения, как Панчен Ринпоче и Кармапа. Вот об этом-то и речь. Последователям Оле Нидала просьба не беспокоиться, отвечая на мой пост.


Мы также не Шамарпа (и далее по списку)...

----------


## Нико

> Мы также не Шамарпа (и далее по списку)...


А Вас я как раз не имела в виду.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> ЕСДЛ сам достаточно хороший по уровню практик. И как глава правительства в изгнании. он как-то сам должен решать некоторые вещи. Не мне и не вам ег обсуждать.


Глава правительства - это даже не глава школы Гелуг. Это административное лицо. Так что не ему решать кто Кармапа, а кто нет))) Тем паче, что Далай-Ламы "младше" Кармап.
И вот кстати именно потому что он политик - он вполне может таким образом заигрывать с Китаем.
Но это пустяки, т.к. Кармапа мог явить себя и так - в виде двух воплощений.
А как говорил сам ЕСДЛ - второго он не видел. Может и его признает. Хотя повторю - права на распознавание  у него нет.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Нико, человек принял прибежище у Оле Нидала


Так точно. Вы пока что только голословно его обвиняете не пойми в чем, а как только Вас просят предоставить аргументы - сразу в кустики дёргаете. Так что или не иронизируйте или беседуйте по-взрослому.  :Wink:

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Это надо про вашу слепую веру в АП-ешные сказки про страшный китайский заговор говорить 
> 
> 
> 
> Даже если эти сны навеяны Пропагандой АП Оле Нидала


А чем одна пропаганда от другой отличается? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Оба быть не могут. Некоторые ламы (очень мало) почитают обоих, так как не уверенны точно ни в одном.  И не было предсказаний. Были предсказания о той ситуации которая сей час сложилась (спор о настоящем Кармапе).


С чего Вы взяли (для начала) что Кармапа не может переродится  в двух воплощениях?

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Его Святейшество не может ошибиться.


О как!)))
Давно ли существует догмат о непогрешимости Далай-Ламы?))))))))))))))))

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Когда я сказала, что Далай-лама не может ошибиться, я не имела в виду захват Тибета и бомбёжки Норбулинки. Свои мозги нужно иметь, конечно, но мы с вами не компетентны признавать такие высокие перерождения, как Панчен Ринпоче и Кармапа. Вот об этом-то и речь.


Равно как и Далай Лама на это не имеет ни малейшего права.

----------


## Аньезка

Как легко нидаловских неофитов развести на эмоции.  :Big Grin: 
Уважаемый, не переживайте Вы так.
Жизнь нас рассудит.




> О как!)))
> Давно ли существует догмат о непогрешимости Далай-Ламы?))))))))))))))))


Давно. Далай лама - воплощение Ченрези, для тех кто не в курсе.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## лесник

По-моему, спор о подлинности Кармап не имеет прямого отношения к этой теме.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> О как!)))
> Давно ли существует догмат о непогрешимости Далай-Ламы?))))))))))))))))


Ваши посты тут зашкаливают. Попрошу модератора закрыть тему, т.к. нет смысла с Вами препираться.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Давно. Далай лама - воплощение Ченрези, для тех кто не в курсе.


Я в курсе. Но из этого не следует, что он не может ошибаться.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Глава правительства - это даже не глава школы Гелуг. Это административное лицо. Так что не ему решать кто Кармапа, а кто нет))) Тем паче, что Далай-Ламы "младше" Кармап.
> И вот кстати именно потому что он политик - он вполне может таким образом заигрывать с Китаем.
> Но это пустяки, т.к. Кармапа мог явить себя и так - в виде двух воплощений.
> А как говорил сам ЕСДЛ - второго он не видел. Может и его признает. Хотя повторю - права на распознавание  у него нет.


И что? вы историю не читали? Он и не решал. Был разговор с Шамаром. Был разговор с Ситу. Ситу представил доказательства. Далай-лама сделал выводы. Правительство всегда подтверждало формально тот выбор, который делали держатели школы. Так что забудьте о сказках от АП. И китай тут не при чем. Перестаньте выдумывать. И не решауте какие права у Далай-ламы есть, а каких нет. Это просто вне вашей компетенции

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Ваши посты тут зашкаливают. Попрошу модератора закрыть тему, т.к. нет смысла с Вами препираться.


Не нравится - не ешьте. Никто не заставляет.  :Wink:

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> И что? вы историю не читали? Он и не решал. Был разговор с Шамаром. Был разговор с Ситу. Ситу представил доказательства. Далай-лама сделал выводы. Правительство всегда подтверждало формально тот выбор, который делали держатели школы. Так что забудьте о сказках от АП. И китай тут не при чем. Перестаньте выдумывать. И не решауте какие права у Далай-ламы есть, а каких нет. Это просто вне вашей компетенции


1) Сказки от АП - это ваши сказки. Пока Вы не предоставили ни единого доказательства, что это именно сказки от АП, а не правда от АП. Так что пока что к вашим словам серьёзно относится возможности не предоставилось.
2) Если вы прочитаете тему внимательнее, то увидете, что ЕСДЛ приписывают право определять кто Кармапа а кто нет, а это вне его компетенции.
3) Учитесь беседовать по-человечески.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

Я прошу модератора ЗАКРЫТЬ ТЕМУ.

----------


## Аньезка

Предлагаю вернуться к первому посту и забыть про Кармап  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> 1) Сказки от АП - это ваши сказки. Пока Вы не предоставили ни единого доказательства, что это именно сказки от АП, а не правда от АП. Так что пока что к вашим словам серьёзно относится возможности не предоставилось.
> 2) Если вы прочитаете тему внимательнее, то увидете, что ЕСДЛ приписывают право определять кто Кармапа а кто нет, а это вне его компетенции.
> 3) Учитесь беседовать по-человечески.


Если вы потратите определенное время на изучение более других текстов, нежели тексты АП (например исторических), то много чего нового узнаете о правах Далай-лам. 

Например последователи АП почему-то всегда "забывают" историю о прежнем (или пред-прежнем? забыл) Шамаре, который развязал войну в Тибете, после чего 13-й Далай-лама вообще запретил искать его перерожденцев. И только 14-й Далай-лама разрешил его обратно. Да и вообще, можно найти всю информацию о том, как и кем официально утверждались перерожденцы и после каких действий они возводились на трон.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

В наши дни глупо и тупо игнорировать роль нынешнего Далай-ламы в тибетском буддизме. То, что было в истории, сейчас уже не так -- всё подвержено изменениям. Поэтому и Кармапа, и Сакья Тризин Ринпоче все эти вещи понимают. Не понимают только какие-то фанатики определённых сект. Честно говоря, устала с ними дискутировать.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Обидно из-за одного неадекватного человека закрывать тему.
> Предлагаю вернуться к первому посту и забыть про Кармап


Ох.. даже не удивился увидев от Вас очередное огульное и не аргументированное оскорбление.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Если вы потратите определенное время на изучение более других текстов, нежели тексты АП (например исторических), то много чего нового узнаете о правах Далай-лам. 
> 
> Например последователи АП почему-то всегда "забывают" историю о прежнем (или пред-прежнем? забыл) Шамаре, который развязал войну в Тибете, после чего 13-й Далай-лама вообще запретил искать его перерожденцев. И только 14-й Далай-лама разрешил его обратно. Да и вообще, можно найти всю информацию о том, как и кем официально утверждались перерожденцы и после каких действий они возводились на трон.


Да можно, кто ж спорит. Но нигде в них не утверждается, что Далай-Лама имеет право сам утверждать кто истинный Кармапа, а кто нет.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> В наши дни глупо и тупо игнорировать роль нынешнего Далай-ламы в тибетском буддизме


Безусловно, Далай-Лама очень много сделал. Никто его заслуг не отрицал. Речь идёт ТОЛЬКО о том, что он не имеет права говорить кто истинный Кармапа, а кто нет. Разницу чувствуете?

----------


## Нико

> Безусловно, Далай-Лама очень много сделал. Никто его заслуг не отрицал. Речь идёт ТОЛЬКО о том, что он не имеет права говорить кто истинный Кармапа, а кто нет. Разницу чувствуете?


А кто Вам это сказал? Оле? Кто он такой, чтобы судить, на что имеет право Далай-лама, а на что- нет? По мне, так он обычный человек, полный похоти, и когда мы с подругой в середине 90-х пришли брать у него интервью для одного буддийского журнала, он мне все норовил положить руку на коленку и на прощание поцевовал в губы. Было противно. Надеюсь, после этого поста модератор закроет-таки тему.

----------

Raudex (12.06.2010), Tseten (12.06.2010), Vega (12.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.06.2010), Аньезка (12.06.2010), Джигме (15.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Маша_ла (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> А кто Вам это сказал? Оле? Кто он такой, чтобы судить, на что имеет право Далай-лама, а на что- нет? По мне, так он обычный человек, полный похоти, и когда мы с подругой в середине 90-х пришли брать у него интервью для одного буддийского журнала, он мне все норовил положить руку на коленку и на прощание поцевовал в губы. Было противно. Надеюсь, после этого поста модератор закроет-таки тему.


Если Вы не способны доказать эти слова - то они пусты и вы клеветник. То же самое может любой сказать про любого учителя. Но где факты? И ещё: почитайте о том, кто такой Кармапа и кто такой Далай-Лама.

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы не способны доказать эти слова - то они пусты и вы клеветник. То же самое может любой сказать про любого учителя. Но где факты? И ещё: почитайте о том, кто такой Кармапа и кто такой Далай-Лама.


Факты -- мой собственный опыт. К вранью не предрасположена.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Так может любой клевещущий на Учителей сказать)))

----------


## Нико

Клевете не обучена.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

вы меня устали) простите)
или доказывайте свои слова или не клевещите, всё. На слово верить такой грязи - уж увольте)

----------


## Ersh

А разве по традиции между Далай-Ламами не Панчен-Лама должен его замещать? По-моему так всегда было.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Ну да. Я склоняюсь к такому мнению. ЕСДЛ не хочет сложностей с Китаем.


Ну, последователи "Алмазного Пути" всегда отличались "широтой мышления".  :Wink: 

Вот бы я удивился, если бы "китайского ставленника" Огьена Тинлея с такой же легкостью в Россию с турне пустили как "некитайского ставленника" Тхае Дорже.




> почитайте о том, кто такой Кармапа и кто такой Далай-Лама.


Похоже, сам Шестнадцатый Кармапа относился к Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе с большей теплотой и уважением, нежели его последователи из "Алмазного Пути".

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А разве по традиции между Далай-Ламами не Панчен-Лама должен его замещать? По-моему так всегда было.


Конечно, так было всегда. Но сейчас, когда Панчен-лама похищен китайцами, это просто невозможно. Лёха, закрывай тему.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Аньезка (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Если честно, без Далай-ламы тибетский народ просто погибнет. .


интересная мысль. сколько раз ДЛ умирал и народ вместе с ним?
кстати если он махасиддха то может и в др. тело поместить свое сознание, например в ваше, согласны пожертвовать? непревычно, но разве буддисты привязаны к стереотипам?

----------


## Нико

> интересная мысль. сколько раз ДЛ умирал и народ вместе с ним?
> кстати если он махасиддха то может и в др. тело поместить свое сознание, например в ваше, согласны пожертвовать? непревычно, но разве буддисты привязаны к стереотипам?


Не поняла Вашу мысль.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема вообще была — про обсуждение статьи о развитии ситуации после ухода ЕСДЛ.
А почему-то снова начали разбираться, чей Кармапа правильней.
Почему нельзя это перенести в ту старую тему про двух Кармпап?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Так точно. Вы пока что только голословно его обвиняете не пойми в чем, а как только Вас просят предоставить аргументы - сразу в кустики дёргаете. Так что или не иронизируйте или беседуйте по-взрослому.


Признайтесь, Вы употребляете? где я кого-то обвинял?  :EEK!:  какие кустики?  :EEK!:

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ... и когда мы с подругой в середине 90-х пришли брать у него интервью для одного буддийского журнала, он мне все норовил положить руку на коленку и на прощание поцевовал в губы. Было противно. ...


 :Confused:  я в шоке

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Ндяя...) Всё чудесатее и чудесатее..)))

----------


## Маша_ла

А меня не шокировало. Это нормальное поведение для "йогина" с т.з. Оле, по-моему.

Вообще, странно, что человек говорит о том, что ЕСДЛ имеет или не имеет право делать. Звучит смешно. 

Однако. Одна моя подруга из АП, которая делала, к сожалению, также оч. неуважительные отзывы на ту же тему.. Не оч. хорошо закончила в итоге.. Ее ум.. От нее ушел как бы..

Желаю всем этого избежать и проявлять уважение к учителям и вообще к людям. А тем более, к Бодхисаттвам.. Даже если их поведение нам может быть непонятным на данном этапе нашего развития..

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> А меня не шокировало. Это нормальное поведение для "йогина" с т.з. Оле, по-моему.
> 
> Вообще, странно, что человек говорит о том, что ЕСДЛ имеет или не имеет право делать. Звучит смешно. 
> 
> Однако. Одна моя подруга из АП, которая делала, к сожалению, также оч. неуважительные отзывы на ту же тему.. Не оч. хорошо закончила в итоге.. Ее ум.. От нее ушел как бы..
> 
> Желаю всем этого избежать и проявлять уважение к учителям и вообще к людям. А тем более, к Бодхисаттвам.. Даже если их поведение нам может быть непонятным на данном этапе нашего развития..


Просто не надо быть фанатиком Далай-Ламы.  :Wink: 
Это не Папа Римский, он не является истиной в последней инстанции (даже чисто юридически).  :Smilie: 
И уж тем паче он НЕ является главой буддистов. Он даже не является главой Гелуг.  :Smilie: 
А уж лезть в вопросы другой школы и тем более определять кто там Кармапа, а кто нет - он не может))) При всём, разумеется, к нему уважении.  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Насколько мне известно, здесь нет фанатиков. Ни Папы Римского, ни Далай-Ламы, по крайней мере. 
При уважении к кому бы то ни было, выражения типа "лезть" не употребляют..

Мне все это напоминает диалог в Собачьем сердце  :Smilie:  Забавно, право. 
При всем при том, карма накапливается  :Frown:

----------

Caddy (12.06.2010), Vega (12.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> И уж тем паче он НЕ является главой буддистов.


В связи с этим утверждением у меня возникает всего лишь один вопрос. Karma Dordzhe, не могли бы Вы, как человек судя по всему знающий, сообщить всем нам о том, каким фактическим статусом обладает Далай-лама согласно тибетской традиции?

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

Можно я буду фанатиком Папы Римского? Мне всегда нравились католики - так у них все красиво...  :Kiss: 

Ну если серьезно, Karma Dordzhe.
Все знают версию, которую Вы озвучиваете.
Томек ее озвучил давно и достаточно развернуто. Кому было интересно, и кто нашел это убедительным - те уже согласились. Остальным, очевидно, эта версия НЕ показалась убедительной. 
Вы ведь не ожидаете, что кто-то сейчас всплеснет руками и воскликнет:
"Алилуйя! Karma Dordzhe открыл мне глаза! Теперь я точно знаю, кто китайский шпиён, а кто нет!" Нет, видимо такого не произойдет. 
Я указал Вам ссылку, где с Вами охотно посудачат на все связанные темы.
Поймите простую вешь - если риторика ОН никого не убедила с середины 90х - она никого не убедит и сейчас. Вам это все, возможно, кажется весьма свежим и актуальным - но большинству участников этой темы уже просто наскучили истории про китайских шпионов, рассказываемые десятилетиями - вне зависимости от их истинности.

----------

Fat (18.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А меня не шокировало. Это нормальное поведение для "йогина" с т.з. Оле, по-моему...


С его точки зрения может и нормально (что печально), с точки зрения Дхармы сомневаюсь...

----------

Леонид Ш (12.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А меня не шокировало. Это нормальное поведение для "йогина" с т.з. Оле, по-моему.
> 
> Однако. Одна моя подруга из АП, которая делала, к сожалению, также оч. неуважительные отзывы на ту же тему.. Не оч. хорошо закончила в итоге.. Ее ум.. От нее ушел как бы..
> 
> Желаю всем этого избежать и проявлять уважение к учителям и вообще к людям. А тем более, к Бодхисаттвам.. Даже если их поведение нам может быть непонятным на данном этапе нашего развития..


Маша-ла, можно ли из слепой веры в учителей даже прощать им убийство, предательство и прочее? Если люди говорят правду, все клеймят их, но не учителей? Быть буддистом не означает позволять делать из себя дурака.

----------

Liza Lyolina (12.06.2010), Vega (12.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.06.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (12.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Просто не надо быть фанатиком Далай-Ламы. 
> Это не Папа Римский, он не является истиной в последней инстанции (даже чисто юридически). 
> И уж тем паче он НЕ является главой буддистов. Он даже не является главой Гелуг. 
> А уж лезть в вопросы другой школы и тем более определять кто там Кармапа, а кто нет - он не может))) При всём, разумеется, к нему уважении.


Для того, чтобы понять, кто такой Далай-лама XIV и каков его статус в тибетском буддизме и в буддизме вообще, Ваших аргументов не требуется. Цивилизация в целом это уже давно поняла.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

А я и не говорю, что прощать и т.п. Просто для него это нормально, а окружающих шокирует. Я не знаю, меня это не интересует и не касается, просто для меня ничего нового Нико не написала, это и так известно.. Это неприятно, что и говорить. Меня лично это никак никогда не касалось. Просто не знаю.. Возможно, подобное притягивает подобное и его ученики это нормально воспринимают.. Не знаю.. Холиворить тут точно не стоит про Олины моральные ценности.. Неприятно все это. И всем и так известно. 

Мне разговор с Кармой Дордже в этом топике напомнил разговор проф. Преображенского с Шариковым  :Smilie:  Примерно такой же уровень знаний про Далай-Ламу.. Т.е., никакого.. И кичиться своим невежеством и неуважением нехорошо тоже, конечно же..

Меня вообще шокирует больше вот это.. Когда моя подруга из КК АП стала неуважительно отзываться о Далай-Ламе, мы с ней перестали быть друзьями.. А по чьей дудке она это пела.. Хотя вроде в остальном, вполне себе хороший учитель. Все Нендро у него делают, тибетский учат и пр.

Но тут не об этом тема. И очередного обсуждения КК АП на сотни стр. не хотелось бы. Все так как есть и нас это уж никак не касается. Ну, по крайней мере, я так это вижу..

----------

Vega (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

Я, если честно, впервые рассказала публично эту историю с ОН. Наверное, для его учеников это не будет полезным. Не берусь никого судить, для одних людей определённые наставники -- просветлённые мастера, для других не так. Но всё очень субъективно, поэтому для каждого лома (ученика) есть свой лама.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

"Ох уж эти бабские истерики..." (с)  :Smilie:  Да, Нико?  :Smilie: 
Вы думаете что кто-то реально поверит в то враньё, что Вы распространяете про Оле?  :Smilie:  
Если да, то очень даже зря)))
А то, что я говорил о Далай-Ламе (за исключением моего собственного субъективного мнения про китайское лобби) - это факты, которые легко можно проверить.
Если, конечно, есть люди, которые считают Далай-Ламу выше и важнее Кармапы или главой всех буддистов - то им никакие аргументы не подойдут, это обычный фанатизм. Жаль конечно его видеть у тех, кто называет себя буддистом)))
Но факты - штука упрямая. ЕСДЛ не имеет права указывать кто настоящий Кармапа, а кто нет. И это именно факты, которые очень легко проверить. Ну.. это, конечно если желание есть. А то может кому то просто удобнее так верить...  :Wink: 
Каждому своё.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1) Сказки от АП - это ваши сказки. Пока Вы не предоставили ни единого доказательства, что это именно сказки от АП, а не правда от АП. Так что пока что к вашим словам серьёзно относится возможности не предоставилось.
> 2) Если вы прочитаете тему внимательнее, то увидете, что ЕСДЛ приписывают право определять кто Кармапа а кто нет, а это вне его компетенции.
> 3) Учитесь беседовать по-человечески.


"Сказки" оп АП не мои выдумки.  Тем более что несколько лет пребывал в рамках данной организации и многое видел лично. Да и тексты шли через меня. 
ЕСДЛ ктсати говоря не приписывалось и раньше то, что он решает кто Кармапа, а кто нет. К сведению - перед тем как что-то сказать, унего была встреча с Шамаром и Ситу, где ему было предъявлено мнение обоих учителей. ЕСДЛ достаточно высокого уровня, чтобы решать некотоыре вещи самому. И даже раньше после выборов Кармапы согласно представлениям держателей линии, дополнительно подтверждение со стороны правительства давалось ЕСДЛ. В ё чем проблема? В том, что вы наслушались сказок в Ассоциации и сразу попытались их высказать на форуме? Так просмотрите сперва форум на предмет более ранних разговоров.
Увидите и достаточные утверждения, в том числе и из лекций Оле за разные года. И то как он сам оперирует недостоверной информацией периодически.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Нико (12.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> "Ох уж эти бабские истерики..." (с)  Да, Нико? 
> Вы думаете что кто-то реально поверит в то враньё, что Вы распространяете про Оле?  
> Если да, то очень даже зря)))
> А то, что я говорил о Далай-Ламе (за исключением моего собственного субъективного мнения про китайское лобби) - это факты, которые легко можно проверить.
> Если, конечно, есть люди, которые считают Далай-Ламу выше и важнее Кармапы или главой всех буддистов - то им никакие аргументы не подойдут, это обычный фанатизм. Жаль конечно его видеть у тех, кто называет себя буддистом)))
> Но факты - штука упрямая. ЕСДЛ не имеет права указывать кто настоящий Кармапа, а кто нет. И это именно факты, которые очень легко проверить. Ну.. это, конечно если желание есть. А то может кому то просто удобнее так верить... 
> Каждому своё.


Вам конкретно промыли мозги.... Жаль Вас. 

Я же сказала, что лгать и клеветать на других не обучена. У Кармапы, официально признанного Его Святейшеством, и Далай-ламы очень близкие отношения. Про Тхайе Дордже он сказал, что не знаком с ним, а про Оле и Шамарпу - что это политические игры, и нужно тут быть поосторожнее. Сама слышала. "Можно привести лошадь к воде, но нельзя заставить её пить". Нродная пословица. Про упрямость фактов мне тут не говорите, т.к. Вы их не знаете. Удачи!

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Безусловно, Далай-Лама очень много сделал. Никто его заслуг не отрицал. Речь идёт ТОЛЬКО о том, что он не имеет права говорить кто истинный Кармапа, а кто нет. Разницу чувствуете?


Тай Ситу обратился к ЕСДЛ не как к официальной высшей инстанции в утверждений кагьюпинских перерождений, а как к йогину. Причем, как вы лично считатете, зачем этот факт игнорируется, зачем вам сбивают прицел и регулярно переводят с Тай Ситу на ЕСДЛ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А меня не шокировало. Это нормальное поведение для "йогина" с т.з. Оле, по-моему.


Увы и ах. К сожалению.




> Вообще, странно, что человек говорит о том, что ЕСДЛ имеет или не имеет право делать. Звучит смешно.


Самое смешное в другом и неприятное. Каждый раз когда-то кто-то как начинающий из АП сюда приходит - происходит почти полный повтор всех разговоров. И это с учетом что новичок о мастерах высокого уровня в негативно говорить не должен. Ан нет - начинает решать за учителя - что он должен делать и что делать не имеет права. А когда его учителя задевают - начинает нести околесицу, вспоминая о том, что другие не имеют права говорить о его учителях. В этом плане Маша_ла, вам несказанно повезло с учителями.




> Однако. Одна моя подруга из АП, которая делала, к сожалению, также оч. неуважительные отзывы на ту же тему.. Не оч. хорошо закончила в итоге.. Ее ум.. От нее ушел как бы..


Успокойтесь. От учпутов достается и таким учителям как Чокьи ньима Ринпоче в последнее время. Типа - он с прохладцей выражается об Оле. Хотя честно говоря не все кхенпо, следующие за Шамарпой, к Оле относятся хорошо.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вам конкретно промыли мозги.... Жаль Вас.


Похоже данная технология становится всё сильнее.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы думаете что кто-то реально поверит в то враньё, что Вы распространяете про Оле?  
> Если да, то очень даже зря)))


Ну допустим я поверю например, что это не вранье. И что дальше? Есть какие-то доказательства, что такое не имело место быть?

----------


## Нико

> Ну допустим я поверю например, что это не вранье. И что дальше? Есть какие-то доказательства, что такое не имело место быть?


Вы знаете, у меня нет причин клеветать на Оле. Я этот случай воспринимаю скорее как анекдот, но имевший место в моей жизни. Хотите -- верьте, хотите -- нет.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы думаете что кто-то реально поверит в то враньё, что Вы распространяете про Оле?  
> Если да, то очень даже зря)))


Я думаю, очень многие поверят.
Спасибо большое, Нико, что рассказали.

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.06.2010), Аньезка (12.06.2010), Джигме (15.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> "Ох уж эти бабские истерики..." (с)  Да, Нико? 
> Вы думаете что кто-то реально поверит в то враньё, что Вы распространяете про Оле?  
> Если да, то очень даже зря)))


Я мало того, что вполне поверю.
Судя по некоторым статьям и интервью с Оле - он и сам бы не стал отпираться.
А присутствующим бы сказал что они "слишком зажаты" - в отличие от его "свободных и радостных" учеников. Изучите "генеральную линию" - она у Вас явно хромает. :Cool:

----------

Liza Lyolina (12.06.2010), Vega (12.06.2010), Аньезка (12.06.2010), Джигме (15.06.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (12.06.2010), лесник (13.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Каждый выбирает своего учителя сам. Жаль, что у последователей обоих Кармап такие противоречия..

А Тай Ситу, на самом деле, очень особенный Лама.. Я как-то видела его мельком, когда он заезжал к Ламе Кунге один раз на чай.. Моя подруга из КК АП потом клеймила меня  :Smilie: 
Но благодаря ей же, я впервые узнала о своем Гуру, она привезла мне его фотку из Непала, и благодаря ей на 100% попала в Америку, к своим другим Гуру.. Так что, тут все так переплетено.. Жаль, когда люди слепо верят в плохое.. И повторяют плохое уже как свое и искренне.. Тем самым запутываясь еще больше. Мне это очень жаль, правда. 

Хотя, я лично знаю и очень нормальных и талантливых учеников Оле. Их все знают. Нормальные люди везде есть. 

Про случай с Нико - вот на 100% верю. И правда, наверное, Оле сам бы об этом поведал, возможно, как о встрече с "дакини".

..Начинается холиворная тема про ОН, дубль сотый..

----------

Vega (12.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

> А кто Вам это сказал? Оле? Кто он такой, чтобы судить, на что имеет право Далай-лама, а на что- нет? По мне, так он обычный человек, полный похоти, и когда мы с подругой в середине 90-х пришли брать у него интервью для одного буддийского журнала, он мне все норовил положить руку на коленку и на прощание поцевовал в губы. Было противно. Надеюсь, после этого поста модератор закроет-таки тему.


Нико, щас будет жесткая шутка:
"Так и Асанга Матрейю как собаку паршивую сначала увидал"
эт я за агитпроп ККОН работаю

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

Karma Dordzhe (12.06.2010), Tseten (12.06.2010), Джигме (15.06.2010), лесник (13.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------

